# Best 40-42 inch 3d led TV



## ziaul (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for a 40-42 inch 3d led TV, budget around 100k, can stretch a little bit more. Preferred brands LG, Samsung and Sony.

Please help me to find the best one available in the market.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## ziaul (Oct 10, 2013)

Any update guys???


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2013)

Audition both Samsung 40F7000 and Sony 40W900A


----------



## ziaul (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I can't find the Samsung model 40F7000 instead the model which I am getting is 40F7500. Can someone please tell me are both the models same or are they different?

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2013)

For how much?


----------



## ziaul (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,
I am getting the Samsung 40F7500 for 92k along with the Blu-Ray Player and Sony 91K again with a Blu-Ray Player.

Thanks
Ziaul


----------



## baiju (Oct 12, 2013)

For 3D, look for a bigger screen. You will feel 40" is too small for 3D content. I already felt it with my Sony 40HX750.


----------



## ziaul (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,
I don't need a bigger screen for my room, 40" is more than enough. Plus I want the best tv with excellent 2D PQ at that range. I hope I have made myself clear.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2013)

ziaul said:


> Hi,
> I am getting the Samsung 40F7500 for 92k along with the Blu-Ray Player and Sony 91K again with a Blu-Ray Player.
> 
> Thanks
> Ziaul



Then get Sony.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

Sony is good. And the blue ray player offer is also a good deal go for it.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 13, 2013)

just to let you know theres a free ps3 16gb superslim offer going on with w900 series


----------



## TheMost (Oct 13, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> just to let you know theres a free ps3 16gb superslim offer going on with w900 series



It is free for w950 series right ?
BD player and 4 glasses for w900 

W950A/W900A Series : Sony BRAVIA LCD TVSony India


----------



## ziaul (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,
What is ideal distance for 46"? If possible I would like to purchase 46" for my room.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2013)

^^Mine is 22*12 and 42" fits well.


----------



## ziaul (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi,
For the 40" you only get two glasses and a blu-ray player. Above 40" you get Slim PS3 and 4 glasses.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 17, 2013)

sony w850/w950, samsung 46f8000, lg 6910 (this one has a woofer too in the tv), panasonic et60, *videocon* (sorry, don't recall the model no. contact *rohan_mhtr* about it, if interested. its a 55" led tv, and rohan had received 8 3d glasses and a few other freebies in the deal with the tv. he had bought it after demoing a lot of lg, sony, samsung TVs.); there's a lot to choose from. visit showrooms armed with a pen-drive having HD rips in it, if you haven't yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

ziaul said:


> Hi,
> What is ideal distance for 46"? If possible I would like to purchase 46" for my room.


*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2013/oct/1_161225158669.jpg

Have a look at LG LA6910 model


----------



## ziaul (Oct 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2013/oct/1_161225158669.jpg
> 
> Have a look at LG LA6910 model



Thanks Zangetsu for the reference my room is big enough for 50" but I would go for 46". I am not a big fan of lg, I much more inclined towards Sony and Samsung. The two models which I am confused are Samsung 46F7500 and Sony 46W950. Please guys I need your final advise. The freebies I am getting with Sony is 4 glasses and Slim PS3, price is 128k and with Samsung I am getting Free AirTrack Speakers and price 132k. I am also interested in Samsung 46F800 but I can't seem to find it in the market here in Kolkata.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

^^Whichever Brand u choose but don't buy Active 3D go for Passive 3D


----------



## ziaul (Oct 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Whichever Brand u choose but don't buy Active 3D go for Passive 3D



It's not active or passive it's about the best PQ and it's not that I hate lg or I am a fanboy of a particular product. I just want the best tv with good PQ, just like last year Sony HX850. Right now I am confused in between these 2 models.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

ziaul said:


> It's not active or passive it's about the best PQ and it's not that I hate lg or I am a fanboy of a particular product. I just want the best tv with good PQ, just like last year Sony HX850. Right now I am confused in between these 2 models.


if PQ matters then don't waste in 3D (so I guess u won't keep a 3D idle and watch more of 2D)
and between Samsung 46F7500 and Sony 46W950
buy Sony 46W950


----------



## ziaul (Oct 17, 2013)

Once again thanks Zangetsu. Let's say if I watch an occasional 3d movie or content then which tv would you prefer? Thanks in advance.

Ziaul


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2013)

ziaul said:


> Once again thanks Zangetsu. Let's say if I watch an occasional 3d movie or content then which tv would you prefer? Thanks in advance.
> Ziaul


I prefer LG over here If i'll have to choose for 3D (no other 3D TV comes close to it) and occasional 2D.
but there are many factors to decide as my parents love watching 3D so I prefer 3D over just a 2D picture quality.
then they have IPS panels for excellent viewing angles & also superb sound quality and Cinema 3D design

if u Google about LG 3D series u will get good idea about how good they are in passive 3D + some reviewers also found the apps bundled in LG smart TV better than SONY

LG LA6910 is the latest 2013 model from previous LM series model..u can check its review on igyaan.in

but if u just want PQ than Sony is want u shud get even I think Panasonic is gr8 here


----------



## ziaul (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Zangetsu,
I completely agree with you regarding LG's use of passive tech and I too believe that if it is for 3d viewing passive 3d is much better compared to active. But I am not going to use it for 3d that much, so I think Sony would be a much better choice. Sorry forgot to mention some ocassional gaming too on my ps3 but in 2d not 3d. Once again thanks Zangetsu for your input.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 17, 2013)

whatever the 3D, the initial craze would fizzle out sooner or later. 
anyway, you have some tough decision-making ahead, considering the models you have chosen. now let your eyes guide you. take a few HD movies in 1 pen-drive, and their copies in another pen-drive, alongwith you, to the showrooms, and compare the 2 models side-by-side playing the same movies, at the same frames, at the default settings of the TVs (very important!!), with the lights near the TV switched off (request the salesman to do it). 
Also, if sony isn't providing you with extended warranty at additional cost, then samsung gets a clear advantage over it! 
moreover, if you can wait till this weekend, then i will try to get info on where to source the F8000 in Kolkata and let you know.


----------



## BombayBoy (Oct 18, 2013)

Only buy a 3D TV if you'll be viewing media in 3D.

Else, it'll just be a feature you never use like me. We got a Sony and its amazing. For the cost difference, buy one with a bigger/better screen.

If you do buy Active 3D, consider the cost of the glasses.

Like the others have said, carry your own media (rips or even a DVD). Don't be swayed by the demo playing 

Best luck!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you BombayBoy and Manaas for your suggestions I am going for the Sony 46W950A, I have made up my mind. As for the glasses I am getting 4 glasses with this model and yes they are offering extended warranty for additional 2 years. Once again thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

^Congrats...how much?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2013)

Congo


----------



## ziaul (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,
128k with 4 glasses and a Slim PS3, I hope I have made the right choice. 

Anyway thank you guys for your support and valuable suggestion. I will be coming back with few more questions regarding the color setup, as my TV is not being delivered now. I have asked them to deliver the tv on the 1st of Nov, as I am in the process of shifting to my new house and would like to setup the new tv there.

If anyone has any suggestion regarding the color please feel free to share.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2013)

^^gr8..do post a feedback & review on this set...
is it active or passive 3D?


----------



## ziaul (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Zangetsu,
It's an active set, it will be delivered to me on Nov 1st.

Ziaul


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 18, 2013)

congrats! and you are welcome! you have made an excellent-choice, considering sony providing the 'soney par suhaagaa' extended warranty! now next step would be to share the pics when you get the TV delivered to your home, and take away our good wishes!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Maanas,
Is the warranty free or any other promotion is running? As far as I know it will cost me Rs.7500 for the additional 2years.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 19, 2013)

hello! as far as i can tell, it won't be free. the amount is a bit close to that of  samsung, or a bit more. your first preference to avail the extended warranty should be from sony, and if can not due to some reason, then get cover from reliance, if available.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 19, 2013)

another thing - please don't fall for the extended warranty from the dealer's side, BUT from sony exclusively!

also, ensure that you don't get a demo piece!


----------



## ziaul (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Maanas for the tips. I have already told the dealer I don't want a display unit and I know how to extend Sony's warranty as I had done it last year for my Sony 40HX850.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 19, 2013)

well then, you are set for the purchase!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> also, ensure that you don't get a demo piece!


generally we don't get demo piece..but confirming from dealer is recommended



ziaul said:


> I had done it last year for my Sony 40HX850.


u have a TV collection?


----------



## TheMost (Oct 21, 2013)

Do u feel sick after watching long hours of 3d ?


----------



## ziaul (Oct 22, 2013)

No I don't have a TV collection, but I need another TV for my new flat.



TheMost said:


> Do u feel sick after watching long hours of 3d ?



I don't watch 3d contents.

Ziaul


----------



## ziaul (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Please help me with the ideal picture setting for Sony 46W950. It was delivered to me last night, what would be the best setting for my room? During the daytime it is well lit and at night I prefer to keep the room dark with very minimal light. Please advise and thanks in advance.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## ziaul (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Please help me with picture settings.

Thanks,
Ziaul


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2013)

Try this
Sony XBR-65X900A 3D LCD Ultra HDTV Settings | Sound & Vision


----------



## ziaul (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Minion....is this good for my model also?

Ziaul


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2013)

Try it if you like it.


----------

